# Taking the plunge!



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, after years of talking about it and after talking to Trip for a couple days now I think I'm going to leap into Muskie fishing. I've almost dreaded this day for years mainly becasue of how much I love Pike fishing up north (MN). 

My wife is now on 1st shift so I'll have some time. I still plan on doing some catfishing but some Muskie fishing too. I'm not entirley a newbie but close to it.

My reels for now will be two Abu 6600 EXT's spooked with Vicious braid.

I was looking at some rods tonight. What do folks think about the extra heavy Carrot Stick Golds? Cabelas has a heck of a deal on them right now for $129 (normally $199) or the reg Carrots for $74 (normally $150-170). Of corse the 7'6-8' reg Carrots are sold out.

The Gold that I was looking at is here: LINK.

Anyways, let me know what you guys think of going with a Heavy Carrot Stick. My thinking is that they would be a good Muskie rod since they are designed to even out the stress of the rod throughout the entire blank.

I'm usually partial to Fenwick rods though, so feel free to set me straight if you guys think I'm off in my thinking about the Carrot Sticks.

Thanks


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Also guys... tell me if I'm wrong but I figured the 7'3" reg Carrot Stick is a bit light for Muskie. LINK


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

H2O Mellon said:


> Also guys... tell me if I'm wrong but I figured the 7'3" reg Carrot Stick is a bit light for Muskie. LINK


First thing is what baits are you going to be throwing? Even smaller bucktails are going to be pushing 1 oz and a lot of the smaller - med plugs are 1 1/2 oz. Are you going to trolling much and with what lures?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> First thing is what baits are you going to be throwing? Even smaller bucktails are going to be pushing 1 oz and a lot of the smaller - med plugs are 1 1/2 oz. Are you going to trolling much and with what lures?


If I was to get something like that particular rod, I would have to stick w/ smaller bucktails. No trolling with that rod. I think it's just too light but wanted to make sure others agreed.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Mellon, 

For the price, the BassPro muskie rods can't be beat. They used to be Pete Maina rods but now that BassPro has gone to species specific rods (instead of signature series) they changed the name. I own 3 of these combos from 7' to 8' and they cover just about any situation you would encounter.

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_10205089____SearchResults


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Heck, if you are going to spend that kind of money you should at least look into the Hulbert rods. I hear they are the shiznit. You have to order them from him through his website. However, he is guiding in MN now and has limited access to the web. He should be back to IN in a couple weeks. 

http://www.mikehulbert.com/indiana_fishing_reports.shtml


The long, heavy action bass sticks will work for baits up to about 2 ozs. However, you'll want a bigger stick for the bigger profile baits. And you WILL end up getting some bigger profile baits. A must have short list would be:

Hellhound - get the 8" version
Depthraider - get a couple 6"rs and at least 1 8"r.
Grim Reaper - double willows; a bright and a black/orange
Weagle - they make a 10" but the 8 will do

Also, some guys like split grip rods, but I would never have one. Musky baits and set ups are big and it is work to throw them all day long. I often place my non cranking hand up on the fore grip to enhance leverage and reduce fatigue. You want a nice thick cork fore grip for that. Those carrot stiks dont seem to have much fore grip at all. I have a 7' heavy bass rod that I like for small baits. It has a fore grip but it is kind of thin. I wish the cork was thicker on it.


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

Nothing wrong with the Carrot Sticks, but as others have mentioned, not my choice for muskie fishing. At that price you can get a good muskie rod that will let you throw a variety of lures. When the bull dawg bite is on you will be spending another $120 for another rod. Also a rod that is a little on the light side like the CS, while it can cast some of the smaller stuff, it may have trouble pulling those same lures through the figure 8. Some of those smaller bucktails that cast fine will really load the rod up when you are tring to do fast 8's and it will wear you out and could give you trouble on the hookset as well. Those Bass Pro rods are ok and the Okuma rods are good, I have both. I also use the Gander muskie rods. I have been very pleased with those for the price. I would go with the 8 or 8-6 for length. Hope this helps and see you on the water.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Mellon,

As others have said the Bass Pro and Gander rods are both great. I would definitely go 8' or 8'6". My preference is the 8'6". From what you said the other night, you have the reels covered. Not sure what kind of cat rods you already have, but you may not need to go out and get anything.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

oh, and I have used cat rods to troll with. They work fine.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

You know that it jsut wouldn't feel right to use my cat rods, even though some of the blanks are the same think the Fenwick Muskie rods are made from. lol

Okay, here is what I went with for Muskie rod #1. I'm sure I'll upgrade quite a bit if I get hooked.

*Berkley Air IM8 Heavy 15-50 #, 7'9"*

LINK


----------



## duhanvon (May 16, 2010)

i just wanna add that i agree with the rest, i have 2 gander muskie rods, and for the money...you can't beat em!! also strongly recomend a few tuff shads, and a topraider. great lures!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

i see about a 10 year skunking in your future


----------



## olfishy (Jul 23, 2010)

I've always used, and prefer, a 6'6" jerkbait rod; best all-around muskie rod IME.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Just an update....

Less than 1 month into things and I'd HATE for my wife to find out the amount of tackle that has found it's way into the garage, the closest, under the beds, etc!!!!

Just so I'm not confused about it, not telling the wife about something is in no way the same as lying about it right?  

Something tells me I should have the internet blocked when winter hits. If not, I'm going to have to rent a storage space for the tackle that will be coming in!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

H2O Mellon said:


> Just an update....
> 
> Less than 1 month into things and I'd HATE for my wife to find out the amount of tackle that has found it's way into the garage, the closest, under the beds, etc!!!!
> 
> ...


You can hide some in my tackle box if you'd like


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

H2O Mellon said:


> Just an update....
> 
> Just so I'm not confused about it, not telling the wife about something is in no way the same as lying about it right?


I have found that prompt removal of price tags & partial truths work pretty well...

"honey I picked up a few lures" (I walk in with small bag, no price tags)

"Oh, that's fine, I'm hope you get a big one"

When coast is clear, bring in the big bag & promtly covert into existing tackle, leaving no trace!


----------



## drjkl1 (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm sure we are all joking with this regarding wives, but for the record, after 30 years and 2 failed marriages, I tried something novel this time: being honest with my wife. In return I have a very nice boat, encouragement to fish when/where/how I choose, and I now have someone who enjoys sharing trips w/me on occasion. I keep a budget, am upfront with her about what I bought, when I bought it, and I actually get encouragement from her, not resistance. Divorce lawyers eat more ca$h than any boat.........trust me!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

:good: i like this guys plan. works for me



Jackfish said:


> I have found that prompt removal of price tags & partial truths work pretty well...
> 
> "honey I picked up a few lures" (I walk in with small bag, no price tags)
> 
> ...


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Jackfish's plan doesn't work for me either. My wife has seen too many times how a small brown lunchbag of tackle can ring out at 70 bucks plus. 

Best of luck on your first trip.


----------



## MuskyHutch (Nov 9, 2010)

Once your rod dilemma is figured out check out the Abu Garcia Revo Toro Winch 60.....a little pricey but worth EVERY penny IMO! You can throw the cowgirls with ease with that reel. And your reels WILL take a beating, I tore the gears out of the smaller Abu's in the past and one was the 6600! The Revo Winch will pull in a double 13 cowgirl like a freakin' roostertail! lol Oh, and like others said, go long on the rod....nothing worse than bending over ALL day doing figure 8's with a short rod. Makes a long day of casting tough. You'll thank me later on that one. My main rod is a 8'6" by Reaction Strike and it'll throw baits from 2 to 10 ounces. I also use a Shimano Compre in 
7'6" that'll handle 1.5 to 6 oz. baits with a Shimano Calcutta 400B reel. Good luck in your decision, but if you're just taking the plunge get a really good combo to start with and you'll be fine for awhile. Unlike Bass fishing you don't HAVE to have 6 or 8 rods laying on the deck ready to go.....although, it'd be nice!!!!!!


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

You guys are going about it all wrong. Give your wife a credit card and a list of what you want along with color and sizes and she'll came back with twice as much and say I save all kinds of money on these extra lures that were marked down.


----------



## drjkl1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Just on update between fibbing to the wife or being upfront. I too took the muskie plunge this summer and w/my wife's full knowledge & APPROVAL my rod box has 4 decent muskie outfits (pete maina & st croix) my toothy tools have expanded from 3 sissons to 4 utility boxes of bull dawgs, depth raiders, ernies, grim reapers, etc. And while I am tickled we've put 3 in the boat this year in 4 outings, I can sleep like a baby knowing I have my wife's loving support to pursue yet another expensive fish, the other being striped bass. Honesty, it works........try it.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

MuskyHutch said:


> Once your rod dilemma is figured out check out the Abu Garcia Revo Toro Winch 60.....a little pricey but worth EVERY penny IMO!


Thanks for the info, lots of people talk about the Revo Winchs. Since this initial post I've bought 4 more Muskie rods.  

The main two that I use are a Fenwick 8'6 Muskie Elite Tech and a 7'9 Fenwick Techna. I got a heck of a deal on the Elite Tech (about $125 which is half price). I used it at Cave Run and seems like it will work.

I will say that the honesty stuff sort of works.... My wife really like the whole idea of me Muskie fishing much better than catfishing. She is even wanting to get into lure painting this winter.


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Be sure to put aside $$ for a net large enough to safely land a Muskie!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I will be adding a REVO winch or possibly a large CALCUTTA to my ever so slow growing musky arsonnel.


----------

